# My Java Green TTS



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Decided to post my own project/photo thread so I don't clog up the 'Show Us' thread  Picked up my Java Green TTS recently and it's, without doubt, the best car I've ever owned 8)


























































































































































More soon...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I looked at the thread title and I thought "oh dear... I'm not going to like this" but you know what - I really love it.

So what's the plan for the project then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Seen a few of them now, great colour, much better than the mundane black or greys.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, Not my first choice, but does look very nice.. 8) If not Red would have to be Orange
Hoggy.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's a colour that you think can't possibly work on a TT ....but it does


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks superb 8)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks amazing!


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 9, 2011)

that looks fantastic.
someone has put an awful lot of work into getting that paintwork to look that good
stunning 8)


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Absolutely loving that colour - fantastic choice


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great! Awesome colour..


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## userxyz (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks awesome! Slightly jealous


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Ninja Turtle TTS! 

Looks fantastic. 8)


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Delicious, its got to be the best colour for a sporty TT IMO

I feel like getting mine wrapped now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi David, Not my first choice, but does look very nice.. 8) If not Red would have to be Orange
> Hoggy.


You could of course have both if you chose VOLCANO RED  

Back on topic, a very worthy thread given the attention from the previous thread on a truely wondeful Java Green TTS!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Love it... It just looks right. Java would be my second choice, without a doubt.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks again for all the comments 

Plan for now is to do a few 'cheap' mods as my bank account is in recovery mode! Would love to get the interior stitching done in Java Green at some point, like BMW did on the M3. I want to keep it looking close to OEM for now though so won't be doing anything that I'm not 100% on. Performance wise it feels spot-on to me at the moment but who knows what I'll do in the future


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That. Looks. Stunning.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

That has to be one of the best TTS's I've seen!!


----------



## Ljmooore (Feb 8, 2010)

I want one!! Best colour choice I've seen. I've got a corsa nurburgring company car in a similar colour as well as my tt.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

lovely car
colour not for me, im out.


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

nice photos!

what camera did you use out of interest?


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks amazing, even better in the night photos! One colour I'd consider for a tts if I got one, though red would be close contention


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning beyong stunningness and i am not normally keen on green cars :mrgreen:

Only seen 2 of these ever anf 1 of them had gren undercar neons and viper stripes


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Simply STUNNING - Love it.


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

Great pics....is it the same or similar colour that VW have available on the Scirocco?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats viper green...


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Thats viper green...


I thought this was Viper Green? (TTShop TTRS)


----------



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

Impressed!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

avyi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Thats viper green...
> ...


This is VW viper









TTRS is Porsche viper green









Too many greens!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

what ever green you want to call it, it looks great !


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Got it! too many greens indeed!


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

If the Hulk drove a car....
:mrgreen: 
Wow! What a colour!


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic colour


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Not a colour I think I've seen before. Looks great and sure you'll love the car more and more.


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice colour!


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## RShane (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never seen a car so closely resemble a frog :mrgreen:

J/k...looks fantastic. It is one of those colors that wouldn't seem good if someone was describing it to me, but seeing actual pictures it looks great...can't imagine how good it would look in person.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Reading most posts I think we would have seen this colour a lot more had dealers had the guts to actually put one on display. I like this colour very very much.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Beautiful beautiful car!*
I think it would look even better if the alloys were dark and all the silvery trims were in carbon fiber or piano black (like they are on Lambo's).


----------



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

If Carlsberg made cars.....

It's absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Sl03 joe (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks stunning mate! Love that colour


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks mint, not polo green though! Great alloys as well. Is it auto or manual can't tell from the pic. If auto you used launch control yet? 0-60 in 4.9 seconds :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You need a remap to get under 5.0


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> You need a remap to get under 5.0


Will a remap on a TTS give a 0-60 figure in under 5 secs then? Has anyone got the recorded figures as it differs from dsg, manual and roadster with the extra weight. Can't find figures on the forum.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

phope said:


> It's a colour that you think can't possibly work on a TT ....but it does


Yes I thought that .... but it looks great 8)


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the great comments 8)

Love the car soo much  Still saving for mods at the moment.. In the meantime been playing with a few photos I took, I'm not great but gave it a try!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Stunning but the tax disc holder must go!


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers - yea looking at getting one from the TT shop


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Playing with a few photos!!! If I was only that bad with a camera...
Not only a great colour but a lovely garage space to by the looks of it.  :wink:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

DavidB_27 said:


> Cheers - yea looking at getting one from the TT shop


One of the alloy ones?


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers - sadly my grandparents double garage and not mine :-| Saying that they are happy for me to keep it in their garage but I think there isn't enough ground clearance to get it in! An unmodified MINI catches at the front, luckily that's only black plastic - not painted like the TT..

Yup the alloy one - are they good quality do you know?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

DavidB_27 said:


> Cheers - sadly my grandparents double garage and not mine :-| Saying that they are happy for me to keep it in their garage but I think there isn't enough ground clearance to get it in! An unmodified MINI catches at the front, luckily that's only black plastic - not painted like the TT..
> 
> Yup the alloy one - are they good quality do you know?


Yes they are good quality, look much better than the dealers disc holder. Only problem is the are held to the screen with 3 sticky clear pads. The blip of hot whether we had, high temp in car, it did come away from the screen a few times. I went for a black one.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

RockKramer said:


> Not only a great colour but a lovely garage space to by the looks of it.  :wink:


I noticed that too, Very nice garage space!!!

Didn't think the green would work but truth be told, it does! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Definately the right shade of green, nice to see something different


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS_SPRINT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You need a remap to get under 5.0
> ...


My former remapped TTS with DSG - i dont have before numbers and it was a cold day which im told makes a difference on turbo'd cars..


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

The below car is on Auto Trader at the minute.....how a set of wheels can make such a big difference !!

those 19" 5 spokes like ours just make the car...and your coupe suits the colour better than the roadster imo.


----------



## guilbert301 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fantastic colour,
Saw this colour on a Showroom TT about a year ago when mine was in for a service, definitely a head turner.

And the photography some superb shots there.
Beats the ones my iphone takes !! Ha


----------



## Ecosse (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the colour on that!


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers again guys - I'm not great at photography but I try my best 

Couldn't agree more about that roadster :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You are modest in terms of your photography skills.

More Viper from a showroom.


















They had a nice pink/purple nail varnish colour in too - but i forgot to get a picture.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

DavidB_27 said:


> Cheers again guys - I'm not great at photography but I try my best


Fishing for compliments?


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey and welcome!

Really like the colour. Looks spot on 8)

Am I right in thinking you had a Cooper S Coupe in Orange? 
Recognise your user name from a couple of forums. If so, hello from another EX-MINI owner


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow loving it! And i hate most colours other than black!!! lol

Tend to stay away from te bright look at me colours but just love the green [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers again - liking the Viper too 8)

Na not fishing for compliments lol - constructive criticism is always good 

Hi Ruffmeister - I did indeed, small world!  Were you totalmini or minitorque? The MINI roadster had a major paint defect so that was rejected and, after several months without a car, I found this one


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

DavidB_27 said:


> Hi Ruffmeister - I did indeed, small world!  Were you totalmini or minitorque? The MINI roadster had a major paint defect so that was rejected and, after several months without a car, I found this one


I was on both although more preferred MT. I read about the defect. Quite shocking in a way that it passed out of the factory like it did and it sounded like MINI UK were a bit off with how they handled it.

Made a good choice in my opinion. I like the Coupes don't get me wrong but the 2nd gen in general just left a little to be desired with me. 
I had a modified hyper blue S for 3 and a bit years and loved it but the R56 just never gave me the same feel behind the wheel.

Hope the TTS serves you well. If it develops anything like your MINIs then I look forward to seeing whats upcoming for it 8)


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yea I'll still be around on MT no doubt - I was very disappointed with how MINI UK dealt with it and I still don't understand how it got through the multiple quality control checks!

Cheers mate - couldn't agree more about the R56, we will see what the 3rd generation MINI holds.. Seems to be heading in the direction of a 1 series BMW :roll:

Here's a (iphone) pic of my mum's R60 and my green beast...


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

No it certainly sounded like they were really off about it and it does make you wonder with regards to there checks etc

From what I have seen, I am not that sold on the 3rd gen at all. I guess I should reserve judgement but the shape and interior bits just don't leave much to be desired.

Nice Countryman. They have grown on me quite a lot which surprised me.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

No - it's just becoming more and more BMW.. As for the Countryman - I wasn't sure to start with but as it got me to the Arctic and back I'd say it's a pretty good car 

On the subject of the TTS - I ordered VCDS today, official ross-tech 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heres with gloss black trimming:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh no, no, noooo... One of those things that sounds like a good idea then you do it and ah! The high gloss black and the RS spoiler doesn't work for me. The grey section in the valance is just wrong. All black valance would improve things a bit IMO.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm yea not sure on the gloss black either :?

Can anyone tell me why I can't enable the alarm blip on lock/unlock on VCDS? When I select it from adaptation it says - Channel 10 cannot be found. It doesn't appear on the long coding menu either - am I doing something wrong or my car doesn't have the feature?


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Solved the problem - in case anyone else has this problem. If you enable the horn for lock/unlock then (oddly) it activates the alarm blip rather than horn.

Also changed my splash screen from normal to TTS:


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

This and casper woukd have been interesting to see


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi mate - didn't know you were on here as well 

They would of indeed, have you sold Casper yet?


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry to stray from the subject, but could you post some pics of your grandparents garage ( without cars ? ). It looks like *the* garage for me


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yup no problem I'll get some pics of the garage tomorrow OscarTango 

New tax disc holder in, much better than the plastic original 8) Plus a general shot of the interior, just because I love it lol...


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

I would love to wrap my TT in that colour but I guess with red interior it would not look very nice. Such an amazing colour you guys are so lucky on the other side of the pond


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

DavidB_27 said:


> Yup no problem I'll get some pics of the garage tomorrow OscarTango


It's 'tomorrow' ;-) ...no worries, just kidding. Thanks for making the effort


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You are modest in terms of your photography skills.
> 
> More Viper from a showroom.
> 
> ...


Dont like that green, sales assistant looks nice though!


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice looking car, awesome looking garage you've got to keep it in!


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

First off here are the garage photos, it's actually just a normal double but looked different in the SLR photos.. If it were mine I'd put some pictures on the wall, paint an Audi logo etc  Sorry my car had to be in there as it was chucking it down!










Garage door is fibreglass which is lighter and therefore puts less strain on electric motor..









This weekend I took the TTS on a road trip to the Cotswolds and back - was a good way to get to know the car better. Very impressed with how comfortable and quiet it was on the motorways, seems like it'll make a very good long distance cruiser for my European trips next year. Sorry for lack of photos, not easy when you don't have a co-driver!

MINI Plant Oxford - although I had a pretty rubbish experience with the brand in the end it's still interesting to see what's going on at the Plant, a tour is a must! Did get some looks, probably wondering why I'd take a photo of an Audi infront of a MINI factory but there you go!










Love the roads in the Cotswolds - apart from when following a tractor or horse box, although they did seem better at letting traffic passed than the farmers around my area!





































Outskirts of Chipping Norton, I think!




























Back on the motorways - food in 39 miles, thankfully!














































As you asked so nicely.. Can't complain with one tank to the Cotswolds and back - 410 miles! Awesome trip, love the car even more now!


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Love this colour, never seen one "in the flesh", just looks awesome in all your pics! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great work David. Lot of love for that colour! 

Also I agree about the factory tour, how it's all controlled and run is such an eye opener


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm more interested in how he drove all that way and the car looks so clean? I seem to wash mine only to drive to the end of the street and the wheels have the titanium look from brake dust.....

I even try to drive not using the brakes just to keep the wheels clean for at least one day lol, seriously considering getting mine refurbed anthracite to hide the dust...


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Dayer2910 said:


> I seem to wash mine only to drive to the end of the street and the wheels have the titanium look from brake dust.....
> 
> I even try to drive not using the brakes just to keep the wheels clean for at least one day lol,...


+1


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

A clean car is a beautiful car and that's no exception!
Although, the more you clean it the more your damaging the paintwork (unless you use a professional detailer every-time)


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> A clean car is a beautiful car and that's no exception!
> Although, the more you clean it the more your damaging the paintwork (unless you use a professional detailer every-time)


Yep that green car looks f**ked.....


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think these are the best wheels for the TT, and of course your car is v clean which helps. The colour is a grower....bright colours suit the TT.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Froggy Green rocks! Not sure why the call it Java instead of Froggy!!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > A clean car is a beautiful car and that's no exception!
> ...


Thats a brand new car. Over-time, no matter how careful you are at cleaning it, it will enivetably get swirl marks.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks again for the comments.. I don't actually wash it that much but spent a lot of time protecting the paintwork/wheels and it seems to pay off - when I do wash it then it's a lot less work.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just thought I'd update this thread.. Not a huge amount going on as money is tight but I have done a few more long distance trips and am loving the car as much as ever.

I've done the deflapper mod just out of interest really and it does seem to of made some difference to the noise levels, not huge but noticeable. I'm saving up for a non-resonated Milltek at the moment so that will be the first proper mod.

Decided to change the look of the engine cover slightly, never done it before so if it ends up a mess don't expect another update on it :lol:.. I'm hoping it will still look fairly OEM but if not I've got a standard replacement to go back on.

Standard..









Sanding begins..


















Primed..


















Tomorrow the fun begins..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Your car is .....Absolutely stunning...... :mrgreen:


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers mate 

Forgot to post this video - it's part of a bigger project and nothing exciting at the moment, just testing the camera angle. Had to add music as the GoPro couldn't pick up the exhaust from that distance due to wind noise..


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

DavidB_27 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Forgot to post this video - it's part of a bigger project and nothing exciting at the moment, just testing the camera angle. Had to add music as the GoPro couldn't pick up the exhaust from that distance due to wind noise..


Strangely mesmerising!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Mint!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Liked the contrast of the green fiesta there, It has made me want to go out and drive my car now!


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks 

Due to the power of the ttforum finding the Java Green paint code for me I've now progressed to the next stage.

The colour has the same metallic sparkle in the sunlight as the paint on the car.. 


















This part will be completely redone as paint drips formed..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking good mate, glad I could help..... :wink:


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

looks fudging awesome in that colour


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Keep us posted!


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks great dave, you know how much I like painting things lol


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks  lol yea, hope things are going ok Matt - will get back to posting on MT soon..

Not had much time over the last few days but the engine cover is getting there, a few paint issues to sort out in time..


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Finished at last..


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks awesome nice work man


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Simple and very classy... Love it.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you also wear java green pants? You certainly love this colour... 

Looks good curiously though, whatever makes you happy is good news.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks all, haha not gone for the pants - yet.. :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

DavidB_27 said:


> Thanks all, haha not gone for the pants - yet.. :lol:


Forget the pants, you can stop pretending. It's you isn't it? The Green Lantern


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

RockKramer said:


> DavidB_27 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all, haha not gone for the pants - yet.. :lol:
> ...


+1 - :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Superb job, looks fantastic. :mrgreen:


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers  Haha yea you found me out, been working on those abs recently :lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks 8)


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you're polishing it too much, your bonnet seems to have gone see through


----------



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

Extremely Jealous


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Today the modding finally began with a trip to The TT Shop.. I went for the Scorpion non-res catback and it was the first one to ever be fitted there. I also had the pipercross panel filter installed.. The service and workmanship was topnotch and I'm very happy with the sound - although I will be changing the downpipe in the near future as well. 8)

Full report with (approx) power figure changes to follow - wouldn't expect much difference but every little helps!


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> DavidB_27 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all, haha not gone for the pants - yet.. :lol:
> ...


HAHAHA! I don't know how old you are but you definitely should have done this for Halloween.. epic..


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

pretty sure I've just bought this car from an Audi dealership


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm fairly sure this TTS is unique - if the bits and bobs done in this thread are per the car you've bought, then it seems there's a pretty good chance.

Interesting the OP was still modding in November and sold within 2 months after that. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTfreak330 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice!!! How did you change the screen of your radio if i may ask?

Cheers


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice mate very suttle mods 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Why grey interior??? :/


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks great, what camera do you use?


----------



## Je55_tts (1 mo ago)

This is a long shot......but I just wanted to say Hi.... I now own this beauty and I'm so in love with her. DavidB_27 it would be great to chat if you are still on here 👍


----------

